

Using Linux vs. Knowing Linux - pinehead
http://tuts.pinehead.tv/2012/08/26/using-linux-vs-knowing-linux/
Learning some Linux is extremely easy; there are hundreds of resources out there that will walk you through some simple install tasks. However, really “knowing” Linux is a tremendously difficult task that requires more commitment. But in reality, that’s the same for all server operating systems on the market. Linux is just harder and more flexible because it’s open, command line, and highly maintained by thousands of awesome open source programmers. Some distributions are community built, but other distributions such as Redhat, Suse, and Ubuntu are maintained at the enterprise level and even make over a billion dollars a year in revenue.
======
teilo
This article confuses learning Linux with learning network architecture from
layer 7 on down. The bulk of the internet, and every service on it runs on
Linux for reasons that are fairly obvious to anyone here. But there is nothing
special about Linux other than its ubiquity, meaning there is nothing
fundamentally "Linux" about the internet, nor about the application stack of
the typical web service, nor the underlying protocols upon which they are
built.

"Knowing" Linux does not mean you "know" the internet, nor vice versa.

~~~
greenyoda
Also, Linux GUIs aren't necessarily insecure or unstable. The big advantage of
shells over GUIs comes from economies of scale: if you're managing a data
center full of machines, you'd much rather automate your tasks with shell
scripts than perform the same operation over and over again in the GUI. This
isn't unique to Linux. People who manage large Windows-based data centers also
use scripts (e.g., PowerShell) for administration.

------
justincormack
The really important thing in Linux is not the command line it is the API, and
how to programm it.

------
fredsanford
Another Slashvertisment disguised as news.

~~~
hammersend
I think you have the wrong website.

~~~
fredsanford
I think you have problems with abstract concepts...

~~~
hammersend
Well, it's pretty obvious this isn't Slashdot but I'm curious, where did you
get your psychology degree because without it your analysis rings pretty
hollow. Oh, and the affected ellipsis at the end of your drivel... What does
that imply about your psyche? That you like to wrap your trollish sniping in a
little pretentious veneer? Thought so.

~~~
fredsanford
No, it means I don't want to read adverts disguised as content. But you're too
busy with the psychoanalysis to figure it out. How are you connected to the
slashvertisers?

